# Video - How to Jig for Crappie



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

This is an instructional video that is good for beginners. I used to fish for crappie a lot, but did not catch much. I know I am not telling the experts anything new. Many may disagree with me, but this has given me a lot of success when fishing for crappie. I will have more videos in the future and if I find something that works better, I'll share it. I hope you enjoy the video. The information is free. Catching fish is up to you.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoyed the video man! I believe that i've seen your stuff on crappie.com


----------



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

Haha, yea. I lived in Pensacola 11 years before moving to the Dallas area. I caught my first crappie in Lake Wauburg which is a private lake at the University of Florida. More than 90% of the time I salt water fished. Some of my videos are from Pensacola.


----------

